
AAPL is now worth more than entire US energy sector, stock up 66% year to date - sahin-boydas
https://9to5mac.com/2019/11/15/aapl-is-now-worth/
======
unlinked_dll
I know this is FUD but I get spooked by massive returns without anything
magnificent or game changing behind them. How much of this is riding the
recovery from last year's trade war uncertainty, and how much is this people
banking on Apple TV+? Especially with declining iPhone sales and imo, decline
in the quality of their products/services, potential regulatory issues
depending on the election... that 66% is really spooky.

~~~
strikelaserclaw
Certain stocks are more hype driven than anything. Tesla, Apple, Netflix
etc... A couple of bad things happen and watch the stock fall pretty fast, a
couple of good things happen and watch the stock rise up really fast. I think
for some of these companies stocks don't really measure anything other than
hype. Beyond Meat is a good example, stock price went crazy cause
"revolutionary meatless concept", started from $40 dollars and went to like
$200 bucks in a month or two, now hype has died down, its back down to $80. It
is still a solid company judging by their earnings report but people have now
lost faith because the hype died down.

~~~
Pumpmaster6000
Apple is worth something like 1.1 trillion dollars , I assure you there is
more to it than hype

